# GTR 2007 is't real ???



## ALAS (Jul 4, 2005)

R34 GTR









R35 GTR









R36 GTR







​


----------



## stu0x (Jun 30, 2002)

...what?


----------



## petey (Feb 24, 2003)

stu0x said:


> ...what?


ditto


----------



## GT-Rob (Sep 28, 2003)

stu0x said:


> ...what?


lol


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

I think you may have made a little mistake there mate....


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

Hmmmm . . .


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Dammit newbie post in the right forum.

Please.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Now now !!


----------



## ALAS (Jul 4, 2005)

mr Dog
can't u talk more politely....

thanxxxxxxx guys good buy this is the last msg from me


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

lol


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Dont be like that...........

He did say please !!   

Besides BBD needs a friend !!

lol


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Newbies are welcome. But PLEASE read the forum rules.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Please come back.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

At least buy my 550?


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

LMAO


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

if your 550 was of the matchbox variety Cem i think you might stand a chance


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

I miss him already...


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

ALAS said:


> R34 GTR
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my dads doesnt look like this  
please come back


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Blow Dog said:


> At least buy my 550?


Cem,

I can almost smell the desperation.  

I bet he was minted as well.


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

hehehe - Cem you missed an oppertunity there mate!

Never mind - fingers crossed for you & moving that vechile of yours.


----------



## TOP SECRET (Apr 19, 2005)

The second one is definitely photoshopped !!!! You can see it on different places on that pic.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

hahahaaaaaaaa

I just read this after reading my inbox !!

Feeling guilty are we Mr Dog ???

pmsl - you should leave the tact stuff to me !!!


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Are you back yet?
C'mon, I'll buy you a can of coke...


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

ALAS said:


> R34 GTR
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm mine looks nothing like that, is that the V-spec version?


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

I think I have a faulty one as well as it looks nothing like mine either  Does look like my sisters Audi TT ,apart from the gtr badge


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

Mr Dog, lol this is funny!

what next mr bull dog or mr snoopy? pmsl


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

*Is it just me.......*

but i would simly love if the "new" GTR were to look like the picture titled R35GTR.
Am i just sick in the head and spending too much time out to sea??lol
Think that looks so modern but still manages to retain a really agressive posture like the 34.


----------

